# Guilty Pleasures



## goldenquagsire

C'mon, everyone's got one. A show, film or band that one just *shouldn't* enjoy, for a multitude of reasons. And yet, you still adore it regardless.

I'll get the ball rolling by professing my love for Primeval. It practically DEFINES the meaning of the phrase "Monster of the Week". It's got cheesy dialogue (see: anything involving Danny Quinn), spunky sidekicks (Connor and Abby <333), token minorities (Sarah Page) and a severe case of OTT (again, see: anything involving Danny Quinn).

And yet, I can't seem to stop watching it. For heaven's sake, it's got DINOSAURS. And wide-boys in helicopters chasing T-rexes. It's like the pretend games I used to play when on holiday in the New Forest where I'd be shooting giant lizards with guns (the excessive use of the southern English countryside for filming also rubs me up the right way :D).

So, what about you guys?


----------



## Tarvos

Katy Perry


----------



## Keltena

Evanescence and Kelly Clarkson would rank up there. xD;


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Happy Tree Friends, and Berserk (both anime and manga).


----------



## #1 bro

AFI kind of

edit: also maybe Kanye West


----------



## foreign contaminant

it's not really a guilty pleasure to me, but i'm sure most music snobs/hipsters would condemn what japanese music i still have on my computer (eri nobuchika, mondo grosso, genki rockets, takagi masakatsu, etc).

i kind of have a soft spot for the herbie sequels, also.


----------



## Zuu

The Black Dahlia Murder, 3OH!3, Underoath. 

meh. I've accepted my flaws.


----------



## surskitty

STUPID ANIME/MANGA SERIES I LIKE: Katekyo Hitman Reborn!, Pani Poni Dash!, Pokemon Special, Death Note (prior to spoiler getting spoilered and dying horribly)
STUPID VIDEO GAME SERIES I LIKE: Final Fantasy, Pokemon, Kingdom Hearts, Suikoden, Spyro (first three)


Do I actually feel guilty about any of these?  _Hell no._  But they're stupid and I don't mind saying so.  IF YOU DISAGREE then I will laugh at you


----------



## IcySapphire

--Cartoons from the 80's and 90's
--Pokemon
--Music from the 80's and 90's


----------



## spaekle

Disco comes to mind, although I'm not particularly guilty about liking anything.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

I like the Pokemon movies. I detest the anime, but I always try to catch the movies. Despite the cheesy out-of-step dialoge I can't seem to pass up a chance to see a legendary Pokemon in action. X3


----------



## Alexi

America's Next Top Model.


----------



## Minish

Twilight.

Not the film though, I think it was fairly decent as far as films go. But considering that the film was a lot more enjoyable than the books and the film's still not amazing, it doesn't say much about the books.

And I feel guilty for liking some of the cheesy pop stuff on the radio sometimes - Lady GaGa, Kelly Clarkson etc.


----------



## Jester

Pokemon and cowboy bebop. That's it really.


----------



## musical tears

cough drops.  i love them.  they taste SO good.  i just wish they weren't medicine.


----------



## Yarnchu

Sailor Moon....just the first season or two. After that it got bad. :/


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Probably Lady GaGa and Katy Perry are the only crappy pop people I actually like. (except I don't really feel guilty about liking them.)
I do however feel guilty about staring at hot guys and their packages all the time.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible

Um, well, I like a lot of things one just "shouldn't", but I'm not ashamed to admit them. To name a couple, Twilight and Katy Perry.


----------



## Tailsy

Nickelback. :(


----------



## ultraviolet

Neopets... also Twilight. And the Scissor Sisters...


----------



## Dannichu

I think my real guilty pleasure would be fanfiction. Most of it is so, so terrible, but I just love reading stuff about my favourite characters so damn much <3
(and if it has fem/slash in, even better)

I _adore _Love Actually. I don't want to like it, but I really, really do. 
Actually, a lot of my favourite films aren't really very good at all, but I can't help but love them. 

I've also recently rediscovered my childhood love of Scooby Doo, which I am immensely embarrassed about.

Oh, and High School Musical. God, how did I nearly forget that? I love it to bits and I know I really, really shouldn't.


----------



## Mira

musical tears said:


> cough drops.  i love them.  they taste SO good.  i just wish they weren't medicine.


That made my day.

Ah guilty pleasures...it might be kind of werd but, I like watching some of the cartoons(not just pokemon) on cartoon network. And I like really violent anime too, like Code Geass. I'm such a weird person...


----------



## goldenquagsire

> And I like really violent anime too, like Code Geass.


er.

Code Geass isn't particularly violent by any stretch of the imagination. it is awesome tho'.

if you like actual gore in your anime, i hear that Elfen Lied is ridiculously OTT.


----------



## Mira

goldenquagsire said:


> er.
> 
> Code Geass isn't particularly violent by any stretch of the imagination. it is awesome tho'.
> 
> if you like actual gore in your anime, i hear that Elfen Lied is ridiculously OTT.


>.> No thanks. What I consider as violent anime is when there is blood flying through the air and bullet holes in people. Anything more I start to feel gross. I have small terms in what I consider violent.

But, I also like romance anime(preferably yuri). I have strange tastes...


----------



## Dinru

Lessee... Nickelback, Katy Perry, Kelly Clarkson (sp), Evanecence, Utada's English stuff (Like in Exodus and her new one. Stuff like Simple And Clean doesn't count as a guilty pleasure), Home Made Kazoku, and this downloadable platformer called Eversion. (Before anyone asks, yes, I know about _that_. Somehow, I still love it~)


----------



## Tailsy

Mira said:


> >.> No thanks. What I consider as violent anime is when there is blood flying through the air and bullet holes in people. Anything more I start to feel gross. I have small terms in what I consider violent.


That's pretty much the entire point of Elfen Lied. Also naked pink-haired girls.

EDIT: It's well good.


----------



## Harlequin

Cirrus said:


> Twilight.
> 
> Not the film though, I think it was fairly decent as far as films go. But considering that the film was a lot more enjoyable than the books and the film's still not amazing, it doesn't say much about the books.
> 
> And I feel guilty for liking some of the cheesy pop stuff on the radio sometimes - Lady GaGa, Kelly Clarkson etc.


Same with Twilight :( except it's not really a "guilty" pleasure because I don't really care what people think.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Tiffany and Katy Perry.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

YouTube Poop.


----------



## Jolty

DragonForce

also ewww the amount of people who said Katy Perry :(


----------



## Peegeray

pokemon and yu-gi-oh anime


----------



## Greenumbreon

Britney Spears :D


----------



## goldenquagsire

> >.> No thanks. What I consider as violent anime is when there is blood flying through the air and bullet holes in people. Anything more I start to feel gross. I have small terms in what I consider violent.


I don't remember an awful lot of that in Code Geass either. But eh, we all have our limits.



> But, I also like romance anime(preferably yuri). I have strange tastes...


yuri is taaaasty.



> YouTube Poop.


hell yes.

i have wasted SO MUCH of my life watching these stupid videos.

but they are so addictive. like heroin.

and once you start watching one, you end up sitting there for an hour or more.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

goldenquagsire said:


> hell yes.
> i have wasted SO MUCH of my life watching these stupid videos.
> but they are so addictive. like heroin.
> and once you start watching one, you end up sitting there for an hour or more.


Heh, yeah. I know SO well.


----------



## Charizard Morph

<<
>>
Eh herm.

lesee what i can dig up.
Mr. Rogers neiborhood, i still love it, even though he died. :(
Cheezy superhero shows, the oollldd ones, where exclaimations of POW and WHAM pop up on the screen, or they just have bad and predictable plots. XD those are awsome.
Chipmunks, the cartoon.
Star Treck and Star Wars, although those aren't guilty at all, because they're both freaking awsome. Yes, BOTH. I can be switzerland if i want to.
Lord of the Rings, although i still have to read Return of the King, that isn't really guilty either.
Privalged, it's a show if you don't know, about this girl who is hired to raise this rich persons kids for her, sorta. The whole thing contradicts almost everything i believe, but i can't stop watching it.
Uh, lesee...............
Criticising things. Mostly writing, cause i feel stupid putting my opinion out there, especally if someone else gets there before i do. So i usually just write out what i want to say and end up deleting it.

Kay, i think that's it.
Have fun.


----------



## ultraviolet

> I adore Love Actually. I don't want to like it, but I really, really do.


:D <3


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Jolty said:


> DragonForce
> 
> also ewww the amount of people who said Katy Perry :(


eeeewwwwwww

Dungeons and Dragons. Which is probably why I don't have a social life.
Warhammer 40,000. Hence why I'm flat broke.


----------



## Tailsy

ultraviolet said:


> :D <3


I agree entirely with this quote and comment despite the quote going poof. Except I openly laaaahv Love Actually <33


----------



## Tarvos

actually why should anyone have guilty pleasures?


----------



## Dannichu

Well, for me at least, because it's so, so bad I _shouldn't _like it. The High School Musical movies, for example, are generally regarded as terrible (they kinda are), and it's embrarassing how high up my list of favourite films they are.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> actually why should anyone have guilty pleasures?


i think some people have been taking me a little too seriously.

this isn't like "CRYBABY SUPPORT GROUP FOR EVIL PEOPLE WATCHING KIDDIES TV WHILST MASTURBATING" or anything, it's just a bit of fun. yeesh.

O_o;;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Arthur, the kid's show. Yep.

AND HSM, a little bit.


----------



## Tarvos

Dannichu said:


> Well, for me at least, because it's so, so bad I _shouldn't _like it. The High School Musical movies, for example, are generally regarded as terrible (they kinda are), and it's embrarassing how high up my list of favourite films they are.


why does it matter what anyone thinks as long as you like it


----------



## Dewgong

fanfiction. it's awful. it consumes my life. slashfiction to be more exact.

...heh. the amount of people who are saying katy perry is funny.


----------



## Tailsy

Katy Perry is too awesome to admit to liking.


----------



## Jetx

Watershed said:


> why does it matter what anyone thinks as long as you like it


It doesn't, but I find it hard to ignore other people's opinions on what I like sometimes.
One day I'll just stop giving a damn, and I look forward to it.


----------



## Dannichu

Watershed said:


> why does it matter what anyone thinks as long as you like it


Oh, I don't mind if anyone _else _cares. I'm a ninteen-year-old with Pokemon and HSM posters on my wall. I just sometimes think that I'm a little pathetic for liking such bad and/or made-for-10-year-olds stuff as much as I do. Not because other people think I shouldn't, but because _I_ think I shouldn't.


----------



## Zuu

Tailsy said:


> terrible musical taste


----------



## Elfin

I still go on Neopets from time to time. Some of the games are really addicting! 
And Eragon, mostly because it's so bad, it's almost good. xD


----------



## Spatz

I have too wide of a music preference, and can't seem to resist watching whatever is on the tube.


----------



## Keltena

Haha. My family reads Eragon together so we can laugh hysterically at the idiocy of the main character and the purple prose.


----------



## sagefo

Facebook.


----------



## Aobaru

Gah, Coldplay. They're too damn good. Especially the last album. 

Interestingly, a lot of people I talk to feel the same, i.e. "I hate Coldplay, except for their last album."


----------



## BynineB

Mastu*shot*

...Probably making fun of noobs.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Aobaru said:


> Gah, Coldplay. They're too damn good. Especially the last album.
> 
> Interestingly, a lot of people I talk to feel the same, i.e. "I hate Coldplay, except for their last album."


Same here. I like their older stuff too, but Viva la Vida or Death And All His Buddies is this crazy change for the better.

But yeah, Coldplay. Wussy music, but who said that's a bad thing?


----------



## Arcanine

I've got a liking for almost any anime out there. But girl-directed anime has its special place.


----------



## Aobaru

I love shojo (girls') manga/anime. Fushigi Yuugi and Fruits Basket especially.


----------



## Aura Cobalt

This includes video games, right?

Pokemon. And Mario. (Actually Mario Galaxy was the only one I've felt guilty about.)


----------



## BynineB

Oh and I read Fruits Basket.

bad bynine. bad.


----------



## goldenquagsire

I can't believe that I started the topic without remembering my other shameful secret. The last few posts reminded me of it.

I read shojo. It's cutesy and ridiculous and often stupid, but I cannot stop reading it. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'd say musical theatre but I don't actually feel guilty or ashamed at all 'v'


----------



## Shiny Grimer

ABBA. I'm not going to elaborate.

Also, Ferngully: The Last Rainforest. It made no sense and the characters were cliched and trite and the whole thing was just a feature length PSA... but _damn_ stupid Tim Curry made the movie worth watching it (I've listened to the full-length version of Toxic Love at least 16 times since downloading it from Youtube argh) and I found a Russian version (Russian makes everything better~) and some of it is oddly funny and RARR

Also, Cyndi Lauper, Phil Collins with Genesis, some modern songs (darn it, I admit to katy perry too)... I watch the Fairly Oddparents quite a lot, as well as Cars. I love Yoshi's Story and Kirby 64.

There's a lot of other things that I can't remember, too. It's not that I feel ashamed, however; rather it's like "I shouldn't like this but whatever"


----------



## Momoharu

I've read a couple of romance manga, and I actually enjoyed them.

When one series was still updating, and I read a chapter, I'd be all excited for the next one. The inherent gayness makes me kind of sad.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I read through the entire Twilight series for some reason even I didn't understand, so yeah, that's definitely a guilty pleasure of mine.

Then about half of the music I listen to is kinda terrible, so another guilty pleasure. Especially Kelly Clarkson. I should hate her music, yet for some reason I don't.


----------



## Vyraura

The Ting Tings. Shoot me please.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Vyraura said:


> The Ting Tings. Shoot me please.


The massive hype and ubiquity of the Ting Tings instinctively makes me think that they're crap. I should at least give them a try, though. ):


----------



## Dannichu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I'd say musical theatre but I don't actually feel guilty or ashamed at all 'v'


Mmmmm yessss.


----------



## Butterfree

I've come to the conclusion the Artemis Fowl series is a guilty pleasure for me. I really cannot read the books anymore without noticing the writing being bad in parts and the sometimes Anviliciousness and the odd alternation between overexplaining things and being completely confusing and the ridiculous villains and I headdesk when supposed genius Artemis Fowl uses "CENTAUR" as a password for his whole security system, but damn it if I don't adore them anyway. I don't know how he does it, but somehow Eoin Colfer presses all my instalove buttons _just right_ and that makes up for everything else. D: Plus, the plots can be fun and twisty and it can be funny and it's one of few things with dwarves that aren't exactly like all other dwarves and so on, so it's not like it's the most awful thing in the world, but I still feel like I shouldn't love them as much as I do.

(By "presses my instalove buttons just right", I mean that when the characters of Artemis Fowl get a fractured collarbone, or are mutilated by a troll, or crushed almost to death and then blown up by a remote-controlled trap set by Opal Koboi, it induces that melty fangirlish sadist instalove reaction I sometimes get when fictional characters are in pain. Every single bloody time. _Nothing_ makes me enjoy seeing characters get hurt as consistently as the Artemis Fowl series. I don't know what the hell is so special about it, but clearly it's something. I like the men in that series in direct proportion to how much I can read about them being half-dead - which means I have the stupidest crush on _Butler_ of all people, for crying out loud. Him and Root, whom I did not spare a second glance until I got to watch him die, at which time he suddenly became one of my favorite characters. wtf self.)


----------



## mehwmew

Music wise... Lady GaGa , 3OH!3(how ever the fuck you spell it) um.... I don't really feel guilty about stuff.... GURO.... I feel guilty that i like blood. I wouldn't ever doo it to some one...but you know... Ugh. <edit> the ting tings (thats not my name, specifically) , now that Butterfree mentions it, Artemis Fowl, i used to read those alllllll the time, i always liked its bodyguard...i can't think of his name. , uhm. RUNESCAPE! I used to play it all teh f in time! ....ugh. Twilight..i must admit i LOVE  to make fun of Edward, *braces for fangirl_and guy_ beatings*


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

... said:


> ABBA. I'm not going to elaborate.


I kept forgetting to make a post about ABBA here... Dancing Queen is my favorite.


----------



## foreign contaminant

for someone so into punk rock and everything it spawned, i find it very surprising that i'm into _electric light orchestra_ as much as i am.


----------



## Dinru

Oh and shoujo. Especially cheesy magical girl stuff. And on that note, Tokyo Mew Mew: A La Mode. This deserves special mention because it's a sequel to the original Tokyo Mew Mew that basically retools the status quo of the original and makes the new main character a total Mary-Sue. But my god I love it.


----------



## Dewgong

Mehwmew said:


> GURO.... I feel guilty that i like blood.


don't feel bad about guro


----------



## Zuu

updating my guilty pleasures

not guilty about the black dahlia murder anymore
guilty about bring me the horizon (i know)

and yet this is juxtaposed against a bunch of blackened death and blackened thrash and power and folk and WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME


----------



## Departure Song

Dezzuu said:


> bring me the horizon


Oh... god.

Oh _god_.


----------



## Zuu

Departure Song said:


> Oh... god.
> 
> Oh _god_.


I know

but I picked them up at the same time I picked up Goatwhore and Hate Eternal so maybe it's cancelled out maybe?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Oh, found one: Dr. Phil. I find his shows entertaining but I avoid telling people I do :v


----------



## mehwmew

I guess i dont feel guilty about Guro :), uhh. I feel guilty about a certain something *cookies if you guess~~* it starts with i and ends with draw hentai and cant show my parents :3  (not _too_ guilty ;]  )


----------



## goldenquagsire

> uhh. I feel guilty about a certain something *cookies if you guess~~* it starts with i and ends with draw hentai and cant show my parents :3 (not too guilty ;] )


aw man, your hentai probably looks awesome.

if i tried to draw hentai, it'd look like two stick figures mounting each other.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I draw guys sucking each other off all the time but I don't feel guilty at all. It's just an awkward subject to broach with your parents :v


----------

